# Canadian Team Trials



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

Looks like Perkins,Tataryan,Trillus


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Are they going to 4 places? What about the recurves? I know they didn't have any women compound trials because they had only 3 qualified...


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

CM-Perkins, Tataryn, Trillus, (Fagan, Rousseau alternates)
RM-Duenas, Lyon, Rivest (Arsenault alternate)
RW-Vrakking, Lee, Beaudet (MacDougall alternate)


----------



## simar (Jun 24, 2009)

Compound women: Camille Bouffard-Demers, Dawn Grozko, Sonia Schina


----------



## riggs (Nov 22, 2004)

Just to clarify, there were 8 women qualified. Four registered but then one had to take advantage of the injury provision. So thats why there was no trials for women compound, not because there weren't enough qualified.


----------

